

Hiring Virtual Assistants:  Tips from an Outsourcing Expert - spiredigital
http://www.ecommercefuel.com/hire-virtual-assistant-philippines/

======
spiredigital
John Jonas, the interviewee, has over seven years of experience outsourcing to
the Philippines and currently employs over 12 full-time VAs.

He's got a lot of great tips on how to effectively find, hire, train and
manage VAs to build a full-time business around them.

